# German Invasion!!



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

These awesome little cars came here for a visit today. The detailing on these cars is outstanding!


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Whoa! What an instant collection!!!*

Hi Dave,

that´s one impressive lil´ fleet of some of the nicest Bauer cars! 

I acquired about 25 of them over the years myself and although I don´t race them any more (due to fragile details and easily rubbed off tampo printings and decals) I still love ´em sitting on their shelves... 

Best regards and greetings from Germany

Claus


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

clausheupel said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> that´s one impressive lil´ fleet of some of the nicest Bauer cars!
> 
> ...


WOW "Down-Under" !!! :thumbsup:
r Bauer slots still in production???
if so...
link 2 website please???

TY :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*DANGER Will Robinson ! !*



clausheupel said:


> I don´t race them any more (due to fragile details and easily rubbed off tampo printings and decals) Claus


Claus is spot on... While they are *beautifully done*, I have found on the ones that I've owned that although the details look like any others and seem like they could handle some track time... they can't. The decals and tampos are quite dainty. Even lightly run examples will show signs of play wear in short order. Ironically all the ones I've owned also ran really good too... they had that nice armature bushing and the right-outta-da-box experience was better than your average t-jet chassis.

3 roads can be traveled here... leave 'em in da box... take'em out and apply a clearcoat to protect them (probably affects value)... or leave'em as is and take your chances if you run them. The ones I've owned over the years always suffered from use and I was pretty careful. All the markings on my red Giulietta Sprint eventually just wore away. If I ever own another... it'll get clear coated immediately. Mine went on to be a total repaint... which was a shame. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And if you look to the left, you'll see Nuther's true love and weakness, the White Thunder car, carefully in its case yet, as to protect it from even eyeball damage. lmao.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*HAR ! ! Circumstantial Evidence...*



sethndaddy said:


> And if you look to the left you'll see nuther true love and weakness, the White Thunder car... lmao.


... but ya ain't got nuttin on me Copper... lol. That one I believe lives with joeZ now. I'm his CT WhiteThunder connection. I just pick'em up and move'em out.  

_MORE IMPORTANTLY THOUGH... Kiwi Dave... Are ya gonna free these Bauers from their plastic prisons??? Inquiring minds want to know ! ! _


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

WOW Dave ! thats a helluva lot of Bauers ! ...and man, do they have purdy hweels on 'em too :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

i would have SUCH a hard time not running them...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Value be damned, I would clear spray the heck out of them and run their tiny tyres off! (especially that yellow Volvo!) What a beautiful collection! Congrats! :thumbsup:





...and Nuther, whats the big idea of busting me out like that in front of the rest of the guys! How am I s'pose to maintain my image if they know I
collect some of those white on white cars?




tjd241 said:


> ... but ya ain't got nuttin on me Copper... lol. That one I believe lives with joeZ now. I'm his CT WhiteThunder connection. I just pick'em up and move'em out.
> 
> _MORE IMPORTANTLY THOUGH... Kiwi Dave... Are ya gonna free these Bauers from their plastic prisons??? Inquiring minds want to know ! ! _


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats on the instant collection Dave!! Man, I wanted those cars!! ( :thumbsup::thumbsup:

And if you couldn't figure it out, that blue one is proudly sitting on the top shelf of my case. It does get careful track time, and still runs like a nutherized car does.. Silky smooth and faster than all get out!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Nice, I want the White / Red Porsche Carrera.

Dave your a lucky guy, again Very Nice.

Boosted


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

I am SOOOOO jealous right now!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Lemme see if I got all of dis...

Dave got some of riggenracers collection....?
Nuther a New England distribution king pin...
Joez plays with white cars...

...the rest of us suffering from slot car envy.

Check!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

No, not mine! This collection just came for a visit and now at the owners house. I did my very best to get them released into the wild but the owner just couldn't do it!!! I even called him a Nana!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*--- dang ! ---*



kiwidave said:


> No, the owner just couldn't do it!!! *I even called him a Nana!*


... this usually does it too.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Kiwi,

Nana, Nana, Boo, Boo....hahahahaha RALMAO :lol:

Bob...  thanks for posting these BAUER slot cars up for us to see  ...zilla


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Bubba

here is your link

http://www.worldofslot.de/index.php?doc=shop&gruppe=3000&PHPSESSID=ae0438041317cbc011dce4e1228c669a


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

kiwidave said:


> No, not mine! This collection just came for a visit and now at the owners house. I did my very best to get them released into the wild but the owner just couldn't do it!!! I even called him a Nana!


Still jealous!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

foxkilo said:


> Hi Bubba
> 
> here is your link
> 
> http://www.worldofslot.de/index.php?doc=shop&gruppe=3000&PHPSESSID=ae0438041317cbc011dce4e1228c669a


TY, :thumbsup: :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

More visitors to the Cave. A couple you don't see everyday!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great collection! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

